# What Lens mount is this? (It's an old lens)



## TexPhoto (Mar 26, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what lens mount this is? There are no threads, just a smooth ring. And while it looks like it should come off, so far it has not.

I want to mount an EOS mount so I can use the lens. It's an 1100mm MTO f10.5 Russian Lens btw.


----------

